

Gay Developers Boycott As Mozilla Appoints Allegedly Anti-Gay CEO - robbyking
http://instinctmagazine.com/post/gay-developers-boycott-mozilla-appoints-allegedly-anti-gay-ceo

======
Mikeb85
Maybe they should boycott companies that do business in India since
homosexuality is actually still outlawed there (as in outright illegal - even
in Russia homosexuality is legal)... This gets no press.

But no, let's rag on Mozilla because Brendan Eich has views we don't agree
with.

Linus Torvalds and Richard Stallman both have views I don't like but I use
Linux and GNU software... In fact, if I were to boycott everyone I didn't
agree with I'd have to live in a hole in the ground.

------
shittyanalogy
The biggest impact this could possibly have is in producing legislation that
lets large donations conceal their source because of fear of hateful
retaliation. Ironic I know.

If we don't want to have those laws we need to be a little less witch-hunty
about what we discover in the records.

~~~
tthomas48
Do we though? I think we need to fight to keep speech in the open. There's no
constitutional right to free speech that can't be traced back to you.

If we're going to equate money and speech then we have to equate the fact that
speech is audible. Money masquerading as speech needs to be as well.

If you're not willing to stand up for what you believe then you have no
business saying it.

~~~
shittyanalogy
You don't think anonymous speech should be protected?

    
    
        Voting?
        Reporting crimes in your neighborhood?
        Protesting an employer decision?
    

You can't think of any case where people would want their speech to be
anonymous with just reason?

~~~
tthomas48
In the US voting is not guaranteed to be anonymous. It's protected and
(mostly) un-traced to prevent coercion. But the fact you voted is recorded. If
you live in a district with few enough voters (or voters who all vote the same
way) your voting record could be used to tell who you voted for.

I don't think the other ones you mentioned are particularly compelling, no.
There are ways to protect the names of people who report crimes without
guaranteeing absolute anonymity.

------
nastysquar3d
Personally, I'm so sick of everyone being so damn sensitive about everything
nowadays. Guess what? Business is business and 99.99% of the time CEO's are
appointed on their business acumen and not their personal beliefs. If Eich is
a professional he'll keep the two separate.

------
nobody_nowhere
I don't like to tell other people what to do, but I wouldn't want to see any
revenue generated (even indirectly) by me find its way into this guy's pocket.
Not that there's a truly positive or better option....

------
tedchs
Warning, this site seems to have some articles that are probably NSFW at many
places.

------
Ashan
While they're entitled to do that, wouldn't it have made sense to boycott long
ago when Eich helped found Mozilla?

~~~
smickie
Sounds like it only came out the Brendan Eich was homophobic when he recently
supported overturning Prop 8.

------
rando289
IMO, Mozilla's work for the public good is more important than this.

Times are changing quickly, but remember that Obama was on the same side as
Eich, and prop 8 passed with a majority of voters. I don't think it is very
helpful to be shaming everyone who did not support gay marriage in a vote 6
years ago.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Times are changing quickly, but remember that Obama was on the same side as
> Eich

Really? Can you cite any statement or action of Obama advocating for or
directed toward advancing the cause of _removing_ the right of same sex
couples to marry any place that it had been established?

~~~
cynwoody
In 2008, when Prop 8 was on the ballot, Obama was for civil unions but
professed to believe that marriage is a sacred union between a man and a
woman. "I'm not somebody who promotes same-sex marriage, but I do believe in
civil unions."

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6K9dS9wl7U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6K9dS9wl7U)

~~~
dragonwriter
Not promoting same sex marriage is not the same thing as promoting withdrawing
it where it has been established. So, that's not an example of what was asked.

------
trebor
Isn't this just intolerant of his own views and morals? He's free to have
those, last I checked.

~~~
HelloMcFly
Of course he is. That doesn't make a boycott wrong, or the those who boycott
"intolerant." Further the causes you wish to further, but be aware that as a
consumer I may choose to withhold direct or indirect support based on your
decisions. That's fair for everyone.

